# Simple SMTP relay



## t3mp3st (Jun 29, 2011)

Hello all -- I've tried googling this, and am having trouble finding something that doesn't end up being dizzying or confusing. 

I was wondering if anybody could provide me with a concise, conclusive answer/guide. 

I have a set of servers which require redundant SMTP relay. The first two of their SMTP relays are their own SMTP servers, and as such, are not dependable in the event that their network/servers go down. Their monitoring software runs on their machines as well, and uses the SMTP servers they themselves host. 

I need to set up an external SMTP relay box that they can use to relay their monitoring alerts/admin notices in the case that their mailservers go down.

I have a company exchange server with pop/imap support @ my disposal but, unfortunately, that box runs Windows and does not permit any changes to services or additional software to add for the purposes of relaying clients. 

So now, I need to create a dedicated unix box that can act as a relay to send email coming the monitoring software in case the first two relay servers have gone down. 

Please, any and all help is appreciated. 
Sincerely, 
A willing & rapidly learning BSD N3wb.


----------



## vermaden (Jun 29, 2011)

If You want the simplest sollution, then get mail/ssmtp, if problem is complicated, then get mail/postfix which is suitable for everything You will ever need if it comes to mail.

As for POP3/IMAP, I use mail/dovecot and it works great for me with plain *Maildir* 'backend' but its possible to use SQLite/Postgresql/MySQL/LDAP for accounts.


----------



## t3mp3st (Jun 29, 2011)

Okay, so let's say I've installed mail/smtp. 

How do I do this? How do you configure it so that it behaves only as a relay, or hands off the admin emails coming from the source server to the exchange server with smtp/pop/imap that we've already got?


----------



## vermaden (Jun 29, 2011)

For example, like that: http://www.igvita.com/2007/08/29/ssmtp-relay-mail-delivery-in-rails/


----------



## t3mp3st (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks for this link!


----------

